# Europa League Semi Finals match day news 🏆



## FTN (Apr 28, 2022)

*West Ham Utd v Eintracht Frankfurt*

 West Ham: Zouma & Diop doubtful & likely to miss out. Same back line to start as that which played at Chelsea.

 Eintracht Frankfurt: Jakic & N’Dicka banned. Ramaj injured.


----------



## FTN (Apr 28, 2022)

*RB Leipzig v Rangers*

 RB Leipzig: Simakan, Orban & Kampl banned. Klostermann back in. Haidara still out.

 Rangers: Ramsey & Roofe injured. Lundstram & Kent to return from the start.


----------



## bett0r (Apr 29, 2022)

Can't believe how underrated Frankfurt are right now, I mean 4.50 yesterday to beat a mediocre West Ham  made good money on this.


----------



## archerrox (Aug 18, 2022)

Greetings, I would like to share with you a site. It exists solely to help you find best assignment writing service uk  and avoid fraudulent websites.  Students spend large sums of money on services that are not worth their time or trust, and they seek to avoid this.


----------

